# 2007 F-150 4.6 V8 Super Cab 5.5 BOX



## patd0311 (Sep 20, 2008)

I have an 07 F-150 Super Cab and i am looking to get a plow if applicable on my truck? last year i bought a snow blower and i work late at night so by the time i get home the do the 2 drive ways and walk way its very late and if we get alot of snow im hurtin. so i know i could pay someone to do it or get a plow myself i would rather get one to have cause i live in a duplex town house and my neighbor has heart problems so usually keep up on the maintenance outside. i realize ill probebly need to post the weight ratings and all that stuff for more accurate info but i am just checking if someone else had the same truck and put a plow on it thanks for you time


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

*F150*

For that small amount of work you could just use a snowbear. A lot of guys have them.
Cheap-don't have to worry about front end weight. Look up snowbear in search.
Good luck


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

I've got the same truck as you only I have the 6.5 box on it. I use a proshovel plow on mine(snowbear just orange). I love the plow, it works great and the weight is in the range for the front end. I would guess that your front end weight is 3750 beacuse you have the 4.6. Any plow over 400# is not suppose to go on these trucks, doesn't make much sense to me but that is what they say. The only plows other then the snowbear that I could find to go on my truck was the fisher homesteader and the western suburanite (same plow just different name and color). I have been looking at the boss sport duty but the dealer says that it is 50# over my weight if the truck is fulled with ppl. well i only plow with my son with me and he weighs 35 lbs so i doublt that i would be over but they still won't put it on. So I am going to say that you would probably have trouble getting something installed. The snowbear is a self install and the install only takes about an hour. Just make sure that your dealer will still warranty the truck front end if you plow with it. Mine knows that I have a plow but said if I had front end issues to take the mount off when I brought it in and they would be ok with that. So just be sure. Cause f150's have front end issues alot. Good luck wih your plow search.


----------



## Champion Equip. (Sep 22, 2008)

For a halfton pickup like yours, a good buy would be a SNOWAY plow. The downpressure option makes it easy to pull up to the garage and backdrag, unlike most plows that lift up once you try pulling snow backwards. the SNOWWAY plow will be more expensive then a snowbear but alot faster, easier to hook up to your truck, and better quality.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Champion Equip.;590876 said:


> For a halfton pickup like yours, a good buy would be a SNOWAY plow. The downpressure option makes it easy to pull up to the garage and backdrag, unlike most plows that lift up once you try pulling snow backwards. the SNOWWAY plow will be more expensive then a snowbear but alot faster, easier to hook up to your truck, and better quality.


I agree. You could run a 7.6 Snoway with DP without problems. Could also run a 7' Boss sport duty or a Meyer STL 7.5 and possibly others depending on your front axle rating.


----------



## 1719Matt (Oct 28, 2006)

go with the Western Suburbanite/ homesteader


----------



## MNSnowplower (Feb 9, 2005)

I've had a 7'6" ST18 on my '01 F150 supercrew for almost 4 years. I've been very impressed with its performance and really like the down pressure. If you are still in the market, I would recommend the Sno-way if you have a dealer close to you.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

Go with the sno way 26 series with dp and remot. For the truck get a 2" leveling kit. Make sure you have at least the 3750 front end. make sure you have the tow package just helps out in the end.
take a look at some pic of my truck by clicking on my avatar


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Honestly get the cheap plow. I own a Snoway, and if you got a real plow, snoway would be the way to go, but your using it as one expensive shovel. Thats what the snowbear is for!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Half tons can push snow real well...they just can't hold up under any heavy loads.

Your FGVW is probably around 3700#, try to get a plow under 600 pounds or so...there are a ton of them.

Just make sure you put ballast weight in the bed, up against the tailgate to offset the weight of the plow up front.

Make sure you have the tow package, it comes with a tranny cooler.

Go with the best dealer around your area.

Plow must be at least 7.6 wide.


----------



## slowhand11404 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the SnowDogg MD68 will work... weight is like 360 lb.


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

go with the western midweight- .it only weighs 550#


----------

